# Miniature Slingshot



## WishBone (Sep 21, 2012)

I was thinking that I need something to play with at my desk. I found a small spoon that I started to carve a few years ago out of some cherry. I'm thinking with a bit of work this will make a nice little slingshot on a miniature scale. A couple rubber bands and a thin patch of leather and I'm a cubical warrior. I might even venture out into the parking lot to hunt some beetles, but I am hoping to keep my job.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I see it! It's in there, man!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Do it! It'll look better than my effort at work yesterday, that's for sure.





  








Office Slingshot




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Sep 26, 2012


__
1



The postie dropped 3 rubber bands out the front of the office - so many people past them by!
Two...


----------



## WishBone (Sep 21, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Do it! It'll look better than my effort at work yesterday, that's for sure.


Looks like some head-gear my orthodontist tried to make me wear as a kid. I like the idea though.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Buns, if Chepo made one like that they'd drum him out of Mexico! For an officer of the laws of language such as yerself, that's a mighty fine shooter. We never graduated much past shooting paperclip halves at each other...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

No, leave that spoon alone, it's awesome! Just find another piece of cherry and make a fork to go with it.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> No, leave that spoon alone, it's awesome! Just find another piece of cherry and make a fork to go with it.


Out of likes again.... que lastima...


----------



## WishBone (Sep 21, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> No, leave that spoon alone, it's awesome! Just find another piece of cherry and make a fork to go with it.


Wait...what? Doh!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Watch out mosquitos... good job..


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

that's friggin sweet - band her up and shoot some 3mm lead thru it


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Now that's a bb(.177) slinger if I've ever seen one. Band her up! I just heard that thimble over there talkin' junk, show 'em what for!


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Reminds me of the neighbor kid when I was younger, he had the G.I. Joe with the Kung Fu Grip.
G.I. Joe needs a slingshot! About time.


----------



## WishBone (Sep 21, 2012)

Went to town with the rifling files and curved scalpel. Now I'm just waiting for the cement to dry on the pouch. 
I'll rub some wax into it at some point...but I've got to leave some little detail to procrastinate on.
Then it's shooting time.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

That's amazeballs - I'm nominating this for slingshot of the month, next month.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Way too much tun!! great job, looks like it would scale up well. Would love to see a full sized version.


----------



## WishBone (Sep 21, 2012)

ABG- Thanks! Though I don't think it compares to some of the others I've seen here.

trobbie66- I was just thinking it'd be interesting to scale it up. I have a piece of Madrona that's calling out for it, I think.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Rvogel said:


> ABG- Thanks! Though I don't think it compares to some of the others I've seen here.
> 
> trobbie66- I was just thinking it'd be interesting to scale it up. I have a piece of Madrona that's calling out for it, I think.


Sweet


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Post a video of this shooting something!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

We will not rest until into fashion the "ssbb"














jejeje!

Excellent friend!


----------



## WishBone (Sep 21, 2012)

Did some sanding and finishing. Used some 800 grit, then heated it in the Nuke-O-Tron for 10 seconds and rubbed some beeswax on it and buffed.

Now I need to make a better band. Did some test shots with some dried soybeans. I will attemp a video at some point.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Sweetest **** thang ever I did see.

I feel like tickling it and giving it a boiled sweet.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I've nominated this as slingshot of the month


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good job, Buns. It just screams FUN.


----------



## umyea200 (Sep 27, 2012)

nice it sure is a purty one.


----------



## WishBone (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks all!


----------

